# REWARD for info - ACID DONK STOLEN!



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Drew Estate ACID Donk, a highly customized 1972 Chevy Impala, was stolen this weekend from Riverdale, GA. If anyone has any info regarding the whereabouts of this vehicle, contact the Riverdale police, or Drew Estate ASAP. A reward is being offered for its' safe return.

(This is not a joke or promo, the folks at DE are devistated)


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, you done got a photo of the culprit right there....and hey, rather timely of you to be able to nab the guy with your camera....

:ss


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm....Cigary, isn't that near you? Very suspicious...


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

How could someone steal that and expect no one to notice it missing? Or better yet, how do you hide a car like that without someone noticing it?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

arkiesmoker said:


> How could someone steal that and expect no one to notice it missing? Or better yet, how do you hide a car like that without someone noticing it?


Chop Shop


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That thing is atrocious. :r

Sad it was stolen, but maybe they can make a promo car that's a little more tasteful next time. :2


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

A car like this will probably never be recovered. As Mr. Maduro said, it has probably already gone through a chop shop and the parts are almost certain to already be on another car.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Them rims are lookin' SICK on my SMARTCAR. :chk:chk


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Guess it wasn't lojacked.


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shouldn't be too hard to miss....


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Darrell said:


> That thing is atrocious. :r
> 
> Sad it was stolen, but maybe they can make a promo car that's a little more tasteful next time. :2


:tpd: Word, a car that ugly deserves to be chopped up.

Stills sucks for Drew Estate though.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Man if it was stolen in Riverdale chances are it was chopped within 10 mins, sucks to hear for DE


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

You have to remember who the Target group for ACID's are (The Bulk of them anyway). I am sure the car has plenty of fans... I on the other hand prefer my Truck, Good luck on the hunt hope it turns up in good shape soon


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> You have to remember who the Target group for ACID's are (The Bulk of them anyway).


I don't follow, please elaborate.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I don't follow, please elaborate.


I liked ACIDs and Flavored cigars/smokes when I was young, now that I am old my taste in Cars and Cigars are "Different" I dont think the over 30-40 crowd want to drive that car... Just my opinion of course! :tu


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Chop Shop


Yea, it's gotta be in a ton of pieces by now.

Sorry to say and I hope I'm wrong.

Keep an eye out on craigslist ebay etc.

Does Acid have all the records of the car? some of the stamps might help bring this car back safely or track back the parts.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I liked ACIDs and Flavored cigars/smokes when I was young, now that I am old my taste in Cars and Cigars are "Different" I dont think the over 30-40 crowd want to drive that car... Just my opinion of course! :tu


Good point, my man. :tu


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> :tpd: Word, a car that ugly deserves to be chopped up.
> 
> Stills sucks for Drew Estate though.


Regardless of whether you like the car or not, I don't think it's right to say that ANYONE deserves to have their car stolen and chopped up. Most people might not like YOUR car, but no one will say it deserves to be chopped up.


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

Somewhere there is a civic with a really crappy paintjob and mismatching bodykit parts with those rims on it...

The rest being parted out.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

uptown_cigar said:


> Regardless of whether you like the car or not, I don't think it's right to say that ANYONE deserves to have their car stolen and chopped up. Most people might not like YOUR car, but no one will say it deserves to be chopped up.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude, more of a sarcastic hyperbole statement. I didn't think anyone would be offended as it is unlikely anyone has a personal, vested interest in this car.

As a matter of fact, many people say they hate my car (I have a Scion xB, lunchbox, fridge on wheels, toaster oven, ect.). People have even made statements to the effect that it should be destroyed (no one has ever come up with chopping it up though, not much there to begin with).

Again, I apologize for any offense. Just agreeing the car was ugly in a drastic way. I would never argue that anyone deserves to have it stolen or destroyed. I feel bad for the guys at Drew Estate, especially as I read that they are devastated.

I am hoping against hope that it is recovered.


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> As a matter of fact, many people say they hate my car (I have a Scion xB, lunchbox, fridge on wheels, toaster oven, ect.). People have even made statements to the effect that it should be destroyed (no one has ever come up with chopping it up though, not much there to begin with).


It could be painted pink with green wheels and still have nothing on the Pontiac Aztec...

Now THATS an ugly car (AZTEC).


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

BADS197 said:


> It could be painted pink with green wheels and still have nothing on the Pontiac Aztec...
> 
> Now THATS an ugly car (AZTEC).


That AZTEC sure is ugly.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Hmm....Cigary, isn't that near you? Very suspicious...


STFU Dave,,,lol 2000 miles away and you find a way to rat me out on this vehicle. I read alot about the area and I wouldnt go thru that part of town with an Army Hummer. That car was cannablized within 2 hours and will now be seen on about a dozen cars around the Atlanta area. I just need to find a way to convert those tires and rims to my BMW,,,anyone have an adapter kit available? This is no way indicates that I am in receipt of stolen property or that I want to convert those tires to mine,,,these tires and rims would look better on my gas guzzling SUV.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I got to see that car at Cigar-Fest 08 in the Poconos..That car just thunders when they started it up...Good luck on the recovery,and safe return..


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude, more of a sarcastic hyperbole statement. I didn't think anyone would be offended as it is unlikely anyone has a personal, vested interest in this car.
> 
> As a matter of fact, many people say they hate my car (I have a Scion xB, lunchbox, fridge on wheels, toaster oven, ect.). People have even made statements to the effect that it should be destroyed (no one has ever come up with chopping it up though, not much there to begin with).
> 
> ...


I think XBs are cool, I still will joke about them looking like toasters though 

That's just how I roll though, I poke fun at many things...even my own cars, like the past hatchback Mustangs I had (Roid raging Escorts).

As fugly as I think donks are, I hope they find the scum who stole it...few things suck as bad as getting a car stolen, especially one that's had a lot of love and hard work put into it.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

stfoley said:


> I think XBs are cool, I still will joke about them looking like toasters though
> 
> That's just how I roll though, I poke fun at many things...even my own cars, like the past hatchback Mustangs I had (Roid raging Escorts).


I embrace the title of toaster. I bought it because it looks like a box. 



stfoley said:


> As fugly as I think donks are, I hope they find the scum who stole it...few things suck as bad as getting a car stolen, especially one that's had a lot of love and hard work put into it.


That is really the key! Two days after I rolled my new xB off the lot, I had everything but the dashboard pulled out. I did a full sound system install including component front stage, custom built sub enclosures, two amps, a new head unit, power cable through the firewall, ect. Took me a long time to do it and was my first sound install. I would have been totally devastated if someone had stolen it (which is why I put the viper alarm in too  ).



stfoley said:


> As fugly as I think *donks* are


 WTH is a donk? I had to look it up. I thought the defenition in urban dictionary was quite hilarious!

4.   donk  
  Any POS late 80's or early 90's American heap (preferably an Impala) that has large enough wheels installed until it resembles (and rides and handles like) a Conestoga wagon. This is done so it sits up high enough so as to be at the same eye level as the Playas with real juice ridin in their Escalades. Adding in a bad candy paint job and Wal-Mart sub box completes the transformation. 
With no money left over for necessary suspension and brake upgrades, the lifespan is limited to a few drug runs or the first Police chase, whichever occurs first. 
 That donk is fly and ridin high.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

What's wrong with Riverdale? I drive by it every day. Well "drive by" might not be the right choice of words to use when talking about Riverdale. on second thought, yes it is.

Sorry about the car bro.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I embrace the title of toaster. I bought it because it looks like a box.
> 
> That is really the key! Two days after I rolled my new xB off the lot, I had everything but the dashboard pulled out. I did a full sound system install including component front stage, custom built sub enclosures, two amps, a new head unit, power cable through the firewall, ect. Took me a long time to do it and was my first sound install. I would have been totally devastated if someone had stolen it (which is why I put the viper alarm in too  ).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I never heard the term or witnessed one of these ridiculous POSs until I moved here(NC) last year. They are all over the place and each ones worse than the previous and most have a theme. I see a GreenBay Packers and Tarheels car almost everyday.









There used to be a yellow XB back in NY that had the funniest license plate for it. It read "SpongeBox." I thought it was pretty creative!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Some more for your viewing Displeasure!:r:hn


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

What is with Drew Estate and all of this ghettolicious crap?


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

I call Viral Marketing a la KITT.

If not, that genuinely sucks.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

You want a sad waste of a early 80s buick regal, look for DONKey Kong on google.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

stfoley said:


> You want a sad waste of a early 80s buick regal, look for DONKey Kong on google.


I bet it rides real smooth...


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

wow i really like nothing about acid


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

rayray812 said:


> wow i really like nothing about acid


Why all the sudden bashing on Drew Esate? I am not a fan of infused smokes, but ACID is the BEST selling brand cigar in production. Obviously, enough people like them. If you don't like ACID, don't smoke them. I don't. But what is it with the company that makes people not like them? I doubt that it has anything to do with a ghettolicious car that the company uses for promotions. All thoughts are welcome.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

uptown_cigar said:


> Why all the sudden bashing on Drew Esate? I am not a fan of infused smokes, but ACID is the BEST selling brand cigar in production. Obviously, enough people like them. If you don't like ACID, don't smoke them. I don't. But what is it with the company that makes people not like them? I doubt that it has anything to do with a ghettolicious car that the company uses for promotions. All thoughts are welcome.


Thank you! First, I want it to be clear that I have no relationship with Drew Estate, other than being a customer. Although I do not like ACID cigars, I really like the philosophy of what they do and how they do it. I would invite everyone to check out the current issue of Cigar Press magazine to get some insight into Jon and Marvin and how they run their company.
Jim


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

Well said, Jim. Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

BADS197 said:


> Shouldn't be too hard to miss....


 :tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> That thing is atrocious. :r
> 
> Sad it was stolen, but maybe they can make a promo car that's a little more tasteful next time. :2


 :tpd:


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

Jonathan Drew stopped by our offices this past Friday. I asked him about the car. He's really broken up about it. 

Despite what you may think of it, it was Drew Estate's "Mona Lisa". It's not likely to be recovered. My heart goes out to them.

Humberto


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

Would someone wake me up if they find the car?


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I always thought the Impala was a super-cool ride, bone-stock, so I would never have done this to one if it were mine, but it's not. If that's what they want to do with their car, more power to 'em, I say. It's kinda like those women who feel the need to pierce and tattoo every part of their body. Might not be my "thing", but it's also not my body/car, so it's really none of my business. It's not like they were tagging the Sistine Chapel, or anything.

I think it would have been really classy restored to original, with an almost "ghosted" logo on the fender, or something like that, but they obviously weren't going for "classy". If you're going to build a car to promote ACID cigars, OTT is the only logical way to go, right? Matters of taste aside, there's still no excuse for stealing it, and I would hope that none of the BOTL-rillas get any joy from the dirt-bags winning. I once had a 2-day-old stereo taken from my car and I know how livid I was about that (for about a year), so I can barely imagine how pissed off I would be if the whole car had been stolen.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Them rims are lookin' SICK on my SMARTCAR. :chk:chk


Thats funny!


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> I always thought the Impala was a super-cool ride, bone-stock, so I would never have done this to one if it were mine, but it's not. If that's what they want to do with their car, more power to 'em, I say. It's kinda like those women who feel the need to pierce and tattoo every part of their body. Might not be my "thing", but it's also not my body/car, so it's really none of my business. It's not like they were tagging the Sistine Chapel, or anything.
> 
> I think it would have been really classy restored to original, with an almost "ghosted" logo on the fender, or something like that, but they obviously weren't going for "classy". If you're going to build a car to promote ACID cigars, OTT is the only logical way to go, right? Matters of taste aside, there's still no excuse for stealing it, and I would hope that none of the BOTL-rillas get any joy from the dirt-bags winning. I once had a 2-day-old stereo taken from my car and I know how livid I was about that (for about a year), so I can barely imagine how pissed off I would be if the whole car had been stolen.


I agree....I'm a huge fan of the "clean" look (most trim deleted, handles/locks shaved, no badges)....I grew up thinking that's how a car is supposed to be...simple, elegant, as little to mess that up as possible.

Then you have the new-skool crowd, who like to throw as much special sauce on it as possible. To me, it's over the top...but to those that like it, it's a thing of beauty.

It's like how people used to carp and moan when people but big hood scoops (usually to make room for the huge intake) on their Mustangs or Camaros....now that's considered tame, since now it's all about having big body kits (again, more special sauce).

It's like how some like their cigars to have flavor infused in them (special sauce), while others of us like our cigars to be...cigars


----------



## b_tenant (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a fan of any company that takes the time to make a cool custom car. The fact that it isn't the car I would have chosen to spend a butt load of money on doesn't make the time and effort put in of less value. I will say that if it was a shelby cobra I would have died a little inside if it was chopped up. That is what insurance if for though.


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

Riverdale? I blame Jughead.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> The Drew Estate ACID Donk, a highly customized 1972 Chevy Impala, was stolen this weekend from Riverdale, GA. If anyone has any info regarding the whereabouts of this vehicle, contact the Riverdale police, or Drew Estate ASAP. A reward is being offered for its' safe return.
> 
> (This is not a joke or promo, the folks at DE are devistated)


Ok, I'll ask the stupid question. Is that guy in the car a suspect, or is this just a photo of the car? I assume it's just a photo of the car, because I wouldn't think a car thief would pose for photos at the scene, but then again, I don't steal cars, so I don't know the SOP.

Either way, that sucks, and if it turns up in Park City UT, I'll crack some skulls for DE!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

pistol said:


> Ok, I'll ask the stupid question. Is that guy in the car a suspect, or is this just a photo of the car? I assume it's just a photo of the car, because I wouldn't think a car thief would pose for photos at the scene, but then again, I don't steal cars, so I don't know the SOP.
> 
> Either way, that sucks, and if it turns up in Park City UT, I'll crack some skulls for DE!


The pic was taken about 10 days earlier at the Donk event at my shop. The "suspect" behind the wheel is Scott "ACID" Chester. Here is a link to a pretty interesting article about him... http://fujipub.com/metrocigar/0203h1.html

Jim


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> The pic was taken about 10 days earlier at the Donk event at my shop. The "suspect" behind the wheel is Scott "ACID" Chester. Here is a link to a pretty interesting article about him... http://fujipub.com/metrocigar/0203h1.html
> 
> Jim


Whoa Jim, don't take the wrong the way! I asked if he was a suspect, I never assumed he was! He sounds like a pretty interesting cat...


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

pistol said:


> Whoa Jim, don't take the wrong the way! I asked if he was a suspect, I never assumed he was! He sounds like a pretty interesting cat...


I didnt take it the wrong way.. just felt it was a good time to introduce him!


----------

